# June 2020 LM Prompt Votie



## SueC (May 25, 2020)

Time to pick a prompt for June's challenge!


----------



## Pelwrath (May 25, 2020)

Voted.


----------



## Mish (May 26, 2020)

Voted


----------



## Foxee (May 28, 2020)

Voted as often as I could.


...which was once.


----------

